# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  donde esta esta presa?

## titobcn

Hola, alguien sabe de que embalse es esta presa, encontre esta foto en uno de mis albumes y no recuerdo de donde es, se que pertenece
a la CHE. y que pueden ser o el Noguera Pallaresa o el Noguera Ribagorzana.

aqui dejo la foto.





   Gracias y un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Es la presa del embalse de la Torrasa en el Noguera Pallaresa. Creo.

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente. Lo que no se le escape al maestro Perdiguera en esa zona......

----------

